# toro 826 dipstick



## PhilThefarmer (Dec 21, 2020)

Hi all, I got a toro 826 older style with drum auger, and I notice there isn't any dipstick on it, no holes for one either, so how are you suppose to check the oil level on it


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Many older engines had just the filler plugs, usually on both sides of the engine, unscrew the plug, and the correct oil level should be in the threads, just shy of the opening.

All snow blowers, new or old, in this day and age, should get *Full Synthetic 5W30.*


----------



## PhilThefarmer (Dec 21, 2020)

Oneacer said:


> Many older engines had just the filler plugs, usually on both sides of the engine, unscrew the plug, and the correct oil level should be in the threads, just shy of the opening.
> 
> All snow blowers, new or old, in this day and age, should get *Full Synthetic 5W30.*


thanks, I am doing the full pre-winter maintenance on it today, grease all the drive part, with white lithium grease and double 00 grease, change the oil, and also there is a little problem with the recoil starter sometime not engaging the flywheel


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Usually, the recoil can sometimes be sprayed from the side with something like a chain and cable lube if it is just sticking ... otherwise, you may have to take off the recoil assembly to lube it, as well as inspect it for any damage.


----------

